# MY WOODPILE SO FAR FOR WINTER 2007-08



## detmurds (Jun 28, 2007)

I have about 7 cords of wood,..fur, alder, and maple,..here is two pics.  One is a pile of 3 cords (alder/maple), and the stacked wood is mainly Douglas fur.  I have another cord not in any pic that still needs to be split.


----------



## detmurds (Jun 28, 2007)

I will post a final pic when all wood is split and stacked!


----------



## R&D Guy (Jun 28, 2007)

That's quite a bit of wood!  Do you burn that much in 1 season??


----------



## detmurds (Jun 28, 2007)

I don't know if I had this much last year,...we didn't once turn on the furnace though, but I was cutting it close and used "energy logs" for nighttime burning in the later winter months.  I plan to have maybe another cord or two when this seasons wood cutting is done,...never too early to think about the winter after next!


----------



## R&D Guy (Jun 29, 2007)

detmurds said:
			
		

> never too early to think about the winter after next!



No doubt - I use to always look for wood this time of year because I know even if its green it will be nice and dry by November.


----------



## detmurds (Jun 29, 2007)

I have found that stacking firewood is a true art as well.....I want to see it,...the neighbors are amazed as the uniform pile of wood grows!


----------



## johnnywarm (Jan 15, 2008)

detmurds said:
			
		

> I have found that stacking firewood is a true art as well.....I want to see it,...the neighbors are amazed as the uniform pile of wood grows!




Whats the number so far this winter?


----------

